#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Who really created the dark web?

## Bhavya

The dark web is a gathering of websites that can't be discovered by usual search engines or browsers. The dark web is now used for illegal activities like drugs and firearms businesses. There is the story that the dark web was invented by the U.S Navy to have secret communication with other countries or with the VIP's in the U.S. And later it was taken over by the citizens for illegal activities. Is it a true story? If no who actually invented the dark web?

----------

